# 1400 Acre Hunt Club In Warren Co.



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 7, 2007)

We are starting a new club on 1400 acres in Warren County.  The land consists of mixed hard woods,planted pines, rolling hills, and a nice creek running through the property.  I hunted this land last year and saw plenty of deer, turkey, and hogs.  

Currently there is no water or electrical hookups, for camping, and no permanant structures will be allowed on the property.

According to the land owner, the property taxes in the area increased so he's asking $16.00/acre.  Currently we are interested in taking in atleast 30 hunters @ $750.00.

Again, this is basicly a start up club, so nothing is set in stone.  When we have all the members established we will call a meeting to meet everyone, go over the club rules and other club needs and interests. 

If you are interested in seeing the property, call or email me and I'll be glad to give you a tour.

Interested call:
Ernest
706-564-7142
email:
epbyrd291@hotmail.com


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 7, 2007)

*Hog Pics.*

here are a few pics of hogs I've seen on the property.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 7, 2007)

*A couple of deer*

Here are some deer pics,


----------



## B Young (Mar 7, 2007)

Where in Warren is the club located?


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 7, 2007)

*Location*

The club is located off of I-20 near the Exit 154.


----------



## rehdeer (Mar 7, 2007)

*Wants To be One of the Thirty*

Sounds like a great place to be a memeber of.  I haven't hog hunted since Germany.  This is a year around lease right?

Rehdeer


----------



## B Young (Mar 7, 2007)

I leased some land near there and I let go recently and I liked the area so I am looking for a good club .Where exactly is it located after you get of the exit?


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 8, 2007)

*Yes this will be a full year lease from June to June.*

Hogs can be hunted year round.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 8, 2007)

*Attached are some antler sheds I found*

Also the skull was one I found in the middle of the season, probably killed during last season.


----------



## Glyn (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you still looking for members and how far off 20 are you? What kind of rules?


----------



## Glyn (May 6, 2007)

This is a great place to hunt with very good potential under the right management. I hunted across the line on our club that I hunted since I was 16 years old but lost to another timber company sell off. I am very interested in joining. Let me know how many members you need maybe we can get together and get this land. I have killed some good bucks and will try to get some pictures soon.  Glyn 770-630-7896


----------



## Eagle Eye II (May 9, 2007)

*For those interested*

I apologize for not getting back to you all quick enough, we are taking in a lot  of calls and pm, please be patient I'll be in touch with each one of you.  We are going to try and schedule a viewing on the property next Saturday, May 19.

thank you for the interest.

regards,


----------

